# Breeders in Virginia



## KatandDogs (Jun 28, 2015)

Are there any trustworthy breeders of Havanese near Newport News, Virginia? Could someone help me here? Thanks a bunch <3


----------



## JCurling (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello! I live in Chesapeake, VA and purchased Pogo from Pam and Tom King of Starborn Havanese in NC. I highly recommend them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JCurling said:


> Hello! I live in Chesapeake, VA and purchased Pogo from Pam and Tom King of Starborn Havanese in NC. I highly recommend them.


I'll second and third that, since I traveled all the way from MA to get Starborn pups twice... Six years apart. You won't find better, more consciencious breeders, or nicer dogs. They do tend to have a waiting list, though, and most likely only one more litter this year. If you are willing to wait, you won't be sorry.


----------

